# Reptile Rampage!



## Guggie (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey, all! These pics were from Reptile Rampage, held in a gymnasium near my home. Hope you enjoy!





























































This thing was 7 feet long!
















My wife, Jessi, confronting one of her biggest fears!


----------



## wellington (Mar 11, 2012)

Fantastic pictures. Loved the white leopard tortoise and the chameleon. Thanks for sharing. Tell your wife she is much braver then I would have been. I don't do spiders or scorpions.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 11, 2012)

Great photos, of course my favorites are the torts!


----------



## Guggie (Mar 11, 2012)

nicoleandrocky said:


> Great photos, of course my favorites are the torts!



There weren't many. There was one hingeback that I didn't get a pic of for some reason. Tell you what - it didn't look much like a hingeback to me.


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2012)

Great pics Ryan. Thanks. Looks like it was a great show. Lots of variety.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 11, 2012)

I just love the chameleons! If I had to have a lizard, that's the kind I'd get. That's a male in all his breeding glory, right?


----------



## Guggie (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> Great pics Ryan. Thanks. Looks like it was a great show. Lots of variety.



Thanks, Tom. Any excuse to show off the new camera. 



emysemys said:


> I just love the chameleons! If I had to have a lizard, that's the kind I'd get. That's a male in all his breeding glory, right?



I know - me too! They're beautiful. My issue (other than space) is that I would want so many different types! I'd end up being "Crazy Chameleon Man"!


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

GREAT PICS! EXCEPT THE SPIDER....thank god I scrolled down very fast or I would've gotten chills lol


----------



## Neal (Mar 11, 2012)

I need me a white leopard. Very nice looking.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

Outstanding pictures!


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice reptiles! I see a pretty looking smooth white leopard tortoise.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 12, 2012)

I really enjoyed seeing those. Thanks for posting them! That blue tongued skink looks a lot like my blue tongued skink.


----------

